# bergrunter um wolfsburg???



## kay s. (22. Mai 2003)

servus! icch muß die nächsten monate beruflich in die gegend um wolfsburg. wo kann man hier eher bergaborientiert radeln?


----------



## BertoneGT (22. Mai 2003)

Wie wärs mit ner Bordsteinkante 

Nee im Ernst, ich hab da auch mal ne zeitlang gearbeitet und in Gifhorn gewohnt, es ist eine Katastrophe, weit und breit keine einzige Erhebung zu finden.
Auch fahren im Wald auf Feldwegen ist nicht so toll, da dort viel Sandboden ist.

Ich war nicht nur in biketechnischer Hinsicht froh, als ich da wieder weg war  Man wird total meschugge, weil nur Golf und Passat in den Einfahrten von hässlichen 70er Jahre-Einfamilienhäusern stehen. Sonst gibts da echt nix was irgendwie spannend wäre...
Es ist ein bisschen wie in Orwells 1984.

Viel Spass in Wolfsburg    

Gruss Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (22. Mai 2003)

Hehe! Also ich bin ca. alle zwei Wochen Beziehungstechnisch in WOB. Als Bike-mäßig is es da eher mau was Berge angeht. Ich finde die trail am Klieversberg ganz nett. Is aber nix für Bergab-Radler! Da gibts nur ne ganz nette CC-Runde, wo auch schon Rennen gelaufen sind.

Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich für dich sehe ist:

1. Bike ins Auto packen
2. ca. 50 Min Richtung Süden auf der Autobahn
3. Bike im Harz wieder ausladen 
4. Spass haben und irgendwann wieder schweren Herzens nach Hausefahren

In diesem Sinne


----------



## netsrac (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mischuwi _
> *
> 1. Bike ins Auto packen
> 2. ca. 50 Min Richtung Süden auf der Autobahn
> ...



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## kay s. (23. Mai 2003)

ich bin entsetzt!!! gibt es denn gar nichts, wo man mit einem eher nicht cc-bike spaß haben kann? so schlimm kann es doch garnicht sein!?


----------



## bodo bagger (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kay s. _
> *ich bin entsetzt!!! gibt es denn gar nichts, wo man mit einem eher nicht cc-bike spaß haben kann? so schlimm kann es doch garnicht sein!? *



musst du halt in den solling fahren. so ca. 1,5 stunden. da gibbet nen dh kurs und nen funpark mit shuttle.
mehr dazu findest du untersolling funpark 

ansonsten kann ich dir nur noch braunschweig empfehlen.


----------



## Kutscher (4. Juli 2003)

Wenn du Bock hast kommst du Samstags um 10.00h an die Uni Sporthalle, Beethovenstr. Da geht es Richtung Elm und Asse. 3-4 Stunden später sind wir wieder da. Duschen kann man dort auch!
Gruß Kutscher


----------



## Der B (8. Juli 2003)

He Kutscher der man wollte BERGAB fahren !!!!

2 KAY S.:
Fahr in den HARZ !!! Such dir `ne Mitfahrgelegenheit z.B. den Mob um 1st Cycle oder FREERIDE-BS.DE


----------



## hillemik (10. Juli 2003)

am sontag fahrn wir evtl. in den harz ("so Thale technisch, extrem bergab. aber mit viel spaß dabei")

termin am sonntag.
wenns den angeht so um 10:00 am laden 1st CYCLE.

genaueres, wenn's den interessiert, morgen.

@B
ich hoffe du bist wieder dabei. neue gabel schrotten oder so. 
oder eher ein paar reifen ??     

CU
Hille


----------



## Der B (11. Juli 2003)

JA NEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Mir fehlt leider noch dieser besch.........eidene Adapter für meine VR-Bremse  

Also bleiben meine Reifen heile ! -<ggg>-



2 KAY S.: Mitfahren lohnt sich auf jeden!


----------



## hillemik (12. Juli 2003)

sorry   (computerprobs)

also erst heute die info.:

-um 9:00 treffen am Laden "1st. Cycle" am ritterbrunnen.
-denke sone 1/2 Std. später abfahrt richtung harz.
-wahrscheinlich tahle.

@B
    
riesen schade.
wielange musste jetz auf das teil warten? 1/2Jahr 

cu 
Hille


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kay s. (16. Juli 2003)

besten dank für die einladung. bin aber erst ab oktober im wolfsburger raum tätig. werde dann aber auf jeden fall auf euer angabot zurückkommen. bis dahin kann ich mich ja noch im süddeutschen raum austoben. ach, wie werde ich diese paradiesischen zustände vermissen.


----------



## Driver (17. Juli 2003)

jo das is kacke dort nur golfs und überhaupt nur  vw


----------



## _Smole_ (30. Mai 2009)

guck dir den klieversberg an  mit ein bischen fantasi lässt sich da was ganz ordentliches bauen...
wenn nich; hol dir n dirt und ich zeig dir die stadt


----------

